# Connect external hard drive



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

I have a WD passport 1TB external hard drive with some video files on it. The passport does not have power adapter, it is powered by USB only. Can I connect it to the TS4K and play video files from there using vlc or whatever?

I guess I will need a USB c to USB a female adapter, but will it have enough juice to power the passport?

Thanks


----------



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

john Barth said:


> I have a WD passport 1TB external hard drive with some video files on it. The passport does not have power adapter, it is powered by USB only. Can I connect it to the TS4K and play video files from there using vlc or whatever?
> 
> I guess I will need a USB c to USB a female adapter, but will it have enough juice to power the passport?
> 
> Thanks


I would probably say, no. What I WOULD recommend is a decent POWERED (meaning you plug it into a wall adapter. some come with adapter, some don't) usb hub with passthrough charging with OTG capability. That way, you can plug in your portable drive, the TS4K all at once. You would want to plug the usb hub directly into the TS4k, start it up, then plug the passport into one of the other usb connectors. the TS4K should pick it right up and "see" it. Also a plus of a usb hub, use a wired keyboard or mouse or use a bluetooth dongle-assisted mouse or keyboard. even wired usb gamepads should work. Is how I have my TS4K and walmart ONN 4k UHD devices set up. Something like these:Amazon.com : powered usb hub with otg


----------



## h d (Nov 11, 2021)

I was able to connect a 500gb 2.5 hard drive I had to change the power supply to 10w ipad brick which work perfect for me this allow me to also use the USB-C port also


----------

